# Sticky  Auto Trans Won't Shift: How to test your transmission computer, 87-95 Pathy (FSM)



## striperdad (Oct 3, 2006)

How do you test shift module and or shift solenoids on a 87 pathfinder 4X4. Won't shift out of 1st gear not even manually.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Here you are, the first link is to the factory service manual's testing procedure and overall parts layout, the second one is a copy of Nissan's factory transmission manual for the RE4R01A automatic transmission. They open with Adobe PDF. Hopefully your Pathfinder has the 4-speed auto, not the 3-speed? The RE4R01A is the 4-speed.

http://nissan.damagedreality.com/NissanTransTests.pdf

http://nissan.damagedreality.com/NissanTransTests2.pdf


----------



## striperdad (Oct 3, 2006)

Ihave a 3spd. autotrans. Any suggestions.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Those are rare and problematic. They didn't use the 3-speed past 87. Sorry.


----------



## mudonmyteeth (Dec 26, 2005)

does it shift manually?


----------



## striperdad (Oct 3, 2006)

mudonmyteeth said:


> does it shift manually?


No it didn"t shift manually. Had the tranny rebuilt for 1700. Now I need a Y pipe.


----------



## Hillibily (Feb 25, 2007)

striperdad said:


> No it didn"t shift manually. Had the tranny rebuilt for 1700. Now I need a Y pipe.


I just picked up an 87 Pathy and am wondering what rpm's is normal at 55mph. The trans completes the first 2 shifts fine but has never made a transfer to the 3 shift. It currently turns about 3500 rpm at 55mph. It does not have the power shif button.


----------



## pstephens1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hillibily
Mine is doing the same thing I got underneath to fine that my torque converter solenoid wires were ripped out .....guess it got caught on something while 4 wheeling. I know that the throttle position has lots to do with the shifting usually around 50-55 it shifts to the 3rd shift can you let off the throttle a little to see if it will shift then slowly accelerate?

I am waiting on the part now ....i will let you know if that fixes it 

87 Red pathy 206,000


----------



## bloodyrav3n (Jun 2, 2006)

im having the same problem with my 1995 pathy right now, any word on how you fixed it?


----------



## pstephens1 (Feb 2, 2007)

i REPLACED THE PART BUT THE WIRE HARNESS WAS MISSING ....I CAN'T FIGURE OUT WHERE THE CONNECTOR WAS? sTRANGE ....I'M WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO SEND ME A PICTURE OF THE ORIGIN SO I CAN SPLICE A NEW ONE ON


----------



## Rkershner (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a 1995 path that wont shift into reverse any ideas?


----------



## Monstadrums (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a 1994 Terrano that wont shift past second. I have the trans manual and have replaced everything that was indicated as faulty...diagnostics now indicate no fault but still it wont change past second....aaaaaaggggghhhh driving the wifes car


----------



## BigSparky (May 24, 2013)

striperdad said:


> How do you test shift module and or shift solenoids on a 87 pathfinder 4X4. Won't shift out of 1st gear not even manually.


Disconnect the battery...let that system reboot...re install cables...try that...


----------



## BigSparky (May 24, 2013)

Didnt see date...ha...I had THE CVB(constant velocity belt???)TRANNY IN MIND...I know a friend that had that tranny or belt drive mess up in him...reboot 1st then see how they operate...durrrfee here...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

BigSparky, you're replying to a 9 year old post. He's probably has either fixed it by now or maybe has sold the car; for that reason, it's best not to reply to very old threads.


----------

